# Fulcrum Racing 7



## simon walsh (26 May 2009)

Looking for a bit of advice. I purchaced a new bike last month with Fulcrum 7 Wheels and they had a loud freewheel clicking noise. On todays run the clicking has stoped. I am thinking it is the freewheel that has broken. The wheel is in perfect true and has not been hit. 

Just wondering what sort of warranty it would have on the wheels and is it likley to be the freewheel ?


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2009)

Fulcrum are made by Campagnolo and they will be under guarantee simon. I'm not sure whether they go back to Campag in this country but your bike seller should honour the guarantee anyway. Don't fiddle about with them as it will invalidate any warranty offered. Possibly the pawl spring has popped out - is there a lot of movement on the axle or are they ok to ride on? Strange thing.

They have a lovely distinctive clicking don't they?


----------



## simon walsh (26 May 2009)

They are still good to ride I guess I will take a race over to my LBS. I really miss ther sound they make. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 May 2009)

Careful Simon - this sounds exactly like what happened to mine on Saturday!
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=34848

I took the "Have a fiddle myself" option and seem to have fixed it but like Aperitif says you wouldn't want to invalidate the warranty!

Cheers,
SD


----------



## simon walsh (27 May 2009)

Sounds exactly like your problem you had. I am going to take it back to my lbs for them to have a look at it. Thanks.


----------



## pwh91 (29 Jul 2009)

I have pretty much the same problem with a Racing 7 wheel bought basically the same time as yours. There's still some noise from the freewheel when coasting, but it's now weak and wavering. I've probably done around 500 miles on the wheel as part of a new bike purchase.

Just to double check, should this be considered enough of a reason for replacement and/or fixing? I guess this depends on whether there's a risk the forward drive system fails. Simon what did your LBS say?

Cheers


----------



## Chrisz (29 Jul 2009)

I have a set of Zeros which make almost no noise at all! Whisper silent even after I changed the freehub body from a Shimano one to a Campagnolo one love the lack of noise


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2009)

My Khamsins are now much quieter 
Pawl spring was replaced a while back but they don't feel right - sometimes get clunking noises. I have probably invalidated the warranty though 
Will persevere with them for a while longer and upgrade to Fulcrum racing 5's or maybe some nice Mavic Ksyriums


----------



## Tharg2007 (7 Sep 2009)

bringing this thread back to life, my fulcrum 7s have gone to a regular ticking noise, as I hadn't used them for a while I only realised when hearing someone elses fulcrum 7s on the manc 100 ride on Sunday. 
Will take it apart and update with pics and info when I can.


----------



## accountantpete (7 Sep 2009)

If anyone is wondering what the thread is all about,when the cassette is turned one way it turns the wheel hub by means of the pawls engaging,but if it is turned the other way the pawls recede allowing the cassette to move without engaging the wheel- and this causes the clicking as the pawls pass over the engaging sections of the freehub.



Here's a pic


----------



## slinky malinky (10 Sep 2009)

Thank god for this thread when I got my bikeit was fitted with 7's thought i was going nuts first ride they sounded like fishing reels (sittingduck didnt get the planet x i told you about had a bit of a personal credit crunch) was going to take them to the LBS, so you saved me from looking like the muppit I am!!!


----------



## Speck (10 Sep 2009)

I've got Racing 5's, I use them instead of a bell:-)


----------

